# Lenkerbreite - Erfahrungen



## murmel04 (30. März 2012)

Hallo,

so nun hätte ich gerne ein paar Erfahrungswerte von euch.

Ich habe im Moment an meinem AMR einen 680 breiten Lenker, nun wollte ich mal wissen, wie sich das ganze Fahr/Lenkverhalten verändert, wenn ich einen breiteren Lenker montiere.

Rise wäre gleich wie beim jetzigen nur die Breite wäre 740. 

Also was verändert sich alles?? Die Größe vom Vorbau muss ich noch nachreichen.

Danke schon mal.

LG - bin mal gespannt.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (30. März 2012)

Sorry wenn ich als Mann mich hier einmische, aber:

positiv: mehr Kontrolle in Kurven und bei Abfahrten
negativ: man hat natürlich weniger Platz wenn man z.B. zwischen Bäumen hindurch fährt

Ausserdem sitzt Du minimal sportlicher, weil Du durch die breitere Armstellung mehr nach vorne gerückt sitzt.

Prinzipiell gehöre ich eindeutig zu den Befürwortern breiterer Lenker - ob es beim AM gleich 740mm sein müssen musst Du wissen.
Ich habe mich als Mittelweg für 710mm entschieden, denke aber manchmal dass 740mm vielleicht doch besser gewesen wären, aber da kann man wohl ewig drüber philosophieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (30. März 2012)

Vollkommen richtig.

Allerdings sollte bei der Wahl der Lenkerbreite auch die Schulterbreite, Armlänge usw. des Fahrers/der Fahrerin berücksichtigt werden. Einer Frau mit schmaleren Schultern und/oder kürzeren Armen bringt ein genauso breiter Lenker wie der bei einem Mann nicht unbedingt was, kann sich sogar negativ auswirken. Ein zu breiter Lenker kann genauso kraftraubend sein wie ein zu schmaler. Meine Freundin fühlt sich an ihrem Enduro mit schmalerem Lenker deutlich wohler als wenn sie mit meinem Bike fährt.

An den TE: Mach doch mal Deine Griff ab und stecke irgendwas drauf auf Deine Lenker, abgesägten Besenstiel oder ähnliches und damit mal ein paar Runden rollen. Dann kannst Du mit verschiedenen Breiten spielen und kannst dann, wenn Du Dir sicher bist, den entsprechend breiten Lenker kaufen. Dann aber auch nicht gleich komplett kürzen, lieber erstmal 1-2 Zentimeter mehr dranlassen


----------



## Votec Tox (30. März 2012)

Mein Vorredner hats schon angesprochen, einfach eine bessere Lenkkontrolle usw. Kommt halt darauf an was Du mit dem Rad machen möchtest und wo Du fährts.
Jedoch muß man aufpassen, wir Mädels haben meist schmalere Schultern und bei sehr breiten Lenkern kann die Armhaltung schon ganz schön gespreizt werden, auch wenn Du die Ellenbogen nach außen drehst. Dann empfiehlt sich ein abgewinkelter Lenker, damit die Handgelenke nicht so verdreht werden. Aber das ist natürlich auch eine individuelle Sache.
Ich fahre am (4x) Hardtail 74cm (Vorbau 60mm), damit fühle ich mich am wohlsten, am Fulli nur 72cm (Vorbau auch kurz), da es für die Doppelbrückengabel nur wenig Auswahl gibt und ich merke den Unterschied, hätte gern 74cm. Am Trialer 76cm, das wäre mir am MtB vielleicht zu breit, da ich dann zu gestreckt sitzen würde, eventuell bei einem kleineren Rahmen mit kürzerem Oberrohr wieder o.k.
Aber es gibt hier Ladies mit Lenkern um die 80 cm, mal sehen was die dazu sagen 
Grüße!


----------



## Schnitte (30. März 2012)

also an der stelle stimme ich meinen beiden Vorredern zu  eine riesige Veränderung in der Geometrie erreichst du dabei nicht, aber es hat den Vorteil dass du wesentlich kontrollierter fahren kannst.
ich persönlich bin auch ein großer Fan von breiten Lenkern. Habe auch ein relativ breiten Lenker auf meinem CC Rad 
also ich würde auch empfehlen, dass du mal rum probieren solltest und vorallem auch drauf achten solltest, dass deine Körpergröße zur Lenkerbreite passt. ansonsten wird es dir schwer fallen genug Druck auf dein Vorderrad zu bringen


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (30. März 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> ...
> ich persönlich bin auch ein großer Fan von breiten Lenkern. Habe auch ein relativ breiten Lenker auf meinem CC Rad


Wieso hat man als CC-Fahrer erinen breiten Lenker?
Wnn man etwas nachdenkt, kommt man selber darauf:
Bei CC,  schwierigen Stücken bergauf, Bergziege u. ä. ist ein schmaler Lenker hilfreich.
Fährt man lieber Downhill, bergab schnell. u. ä., hat man durch einen breiten Lenker mehr Stabilität.


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. März 2012)

Wie gesagt, Breite ist relativ und steht im Verhältnis zur Statur des Fahrers.


----------



## scylla (30. März 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Bei CC,  schwierigen Stücken bergauf, Bergziege u. ä. ist ein schmaler Lenker hilfreich.



Warum?

Wenn man alles fährt muss man sich irgendwann für einen "Trend" entscheiden, sonst ist die Umstellung von einem Rad aufs andere zu groß. 
Ich fahre an allen eher bergab-orientierten Rädern 740mm Lenker und sehr kurze Vorbauten. Hat sich für mich nach viel Rumprobieren als am angenehmsten herausgestellt. Am CC-Radl ist als Kompromiss derzeit ein 680mm Lenker + 70mm Vorbau drauf. Für das Rad eigentlich fast schon "downhillmäßig", allerdings fühle ich mich mit schmälerem Lenker und längerem Vorbau mittlerweile recht unwohl.

Nachteile im Uphill habe ich in der Praxis mit den breiten Lenkern noch keine festgestellt. Die (theoretischen) Gründe, warum das so sein sollte, würden mich mal interessieren  
Für mich hat's eigentlich nur Vorteile. Es gibt einen kleinen Weg, zwischen zwei Gartenzäunen durch, den ich mit mehr als 640mm Lenker nicht mehr fahren kann. Aber darum ist's mir auch nicht schade, war eh nichts Spannendes. Auf dem Trail um Bäume rumzirkeln lernt man irgendwann.

Generell gilt: wenn der Lenker breiter wird sollte man sich zeitgleich Gedanken über einen kürzeren Vorbau machen. Wie meine Vorredner schon sagten: durch den breiteren Lenker (gespreiztere Arme) kommt der Oberkörper weiter nach unten, was durch einen kürzeren Vorbau kompensiert wird. Das Lenkverhalten wird träger (für den gleichen Einschlag am Vorderrad braucht man mehr Armbewegung), was ebenfalls der kürzere Vorbau kompensiert. 

Zu breit ist allerdings irgendwann schlecht. Die Lenkerbreite sollte schon irgendwie zur Körpergeometrie passen. Generell würde ich raten: Eher zu breiten Lenker kaufen (darauf achten, dass dieser kürzbar ist, das geht nicht bei allen Lenkern!!), ein paar Touren damit fahren, dann einen cm kürzen, wieder ein paar Touren damit fahren, etc.... bis man irgendwann die persönliche Wohlfühlbreite gefunden hat. Ein bisschen Eingewöhnungszeit brauchts aber schon, wenn man von einem schmalen Lenker kommt. Darum nicht zu schnell zum Rohrschneider greifen.


----------



## MissQuax (30. März 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Wieso hat man als CC-Fahrer erinen breiten Lenker?
> Wnn man etwas nachdenkt, kommt man selber darauf:
> Bei CC,  schwierigen Stücken bergauf, Bergziege u. ä. ist ein schmaler Lenker hilfreich.
> Fährt man lieber Downhill, bergab schnell. u. ä., hat man durch einen breiten Lenker mehr Stabilität.



Standards, Standards .... - das hat so zu sein.  



scylla schrieb:


> Für das Rad eigentlich fast schon "downhillmäßig", allerdings fühle ich mich mit schmälerem Lenker und längerem Vorbau mittlerweile recht unwohl.



Du sollst dich doch beim Biken nicht vom Gefühl leiten lassen ... damit alles stimmt, passt, klappt, dafür gibt es Tabellen, Standards, Expertenvorgaben - von denen solltest du dann nicht mehr als 1 - 2 cm abweichen!


----------



## tmf_superhero (30. März 2012)

Wenn ich alles so mitlese, war ja meine Idee an meinem HT ein 700er Lenker zu montieren doch nicht so bekloppt 

Fahre am Pitch einen 720mm / am HT momentan 680.
Wenn ich auf dem HT sitze, komme ich mir vor als ob ich auf einem Kinderfahrrad sitzen würde ^^

Der Umstieg von 720mm auf 680mm ist bei mir enorm groß.


----------



## scylla (30. März 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Du sollst dich doch beim Biken nicht vom Gefühl leiten lassen ... damit alles stimmt, passt, klappt, dafür gibt es Tabellen, Standards, Expertenvorgaben - von denen solltest du dann nicht mehr als 1 - 2 cm abweichen!



oh weia, plattformpedale hat's übrigens auch noch. jetzt bekomm ich bestimmt lebenslanges hausverbot im ibc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (30. März 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Wieso hat man als CC-Fahrer erinen breiten Lenker?
> Wnn man etwas nachdenkt, kommt man selber darauf:
> Bei CC,  schwierigen Stücken bergauf, Bergziege u. ä. ist ein schmaler Lenker hilfreich.
> Fährt man lieber Downhill, bergab schnell. u. ä., hat man durch einen breiten Lenker mehr Stabilität.



ich konnte beim CC bisher noch keine Nachteile finden einen breiteren lenker zu haben. Dass der Lenker nicht 780 mm breit sein sollte ist klar. Aber wenn ich mir anschaue was für ne schmale Stange am Anfang drauf montiert wurde, wundert es mich gar nicht warum so mancher CC Hobbysportler bei jeder Abfahrt aussieht als wäre festgefrorren auf seinem Rad.
Es ist wie gesagt Geschmackssache und sicher auch immer eine Frage der Extrema des Einsatzgebietes


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (30. März 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Generell gilt: wenn der Lenker breiter wird sollte man sich zeitgleich Gedanken über einen kürzeren Vorbau machen. Wie meine Vorredner schon sagten: durch den breiteren Lenker (gespreiztere Arme) kommt der Oberkörper weiter nach unten, was durch einen kürzeren Vorbau kompensiert wird. Das Lenkverhalten wird träger (für den gleichen Einschlag am Vorderrad braucht man mehr Armbewegung), was ebenfalls der kürzere Vorbau kompensiert.
> 
> Zu breit ist allerdings irgendwann schlecht. Die Lenkerbreite sollte schon irgendwie zur Körpergeometrie passen. Generell würde ich raten: Eher zu breiten Lenker kaufen (darauf achten, dass dieser kürzbar ist, das geht nicht bei allen Lenkern!!), ein paar Touren damit fahren, dann einen cm kürzen, wieder ein paar Touren damit fahren, etc.... bis man irgendwann die persönliche Wohlfühlbreite gefunden hat. Ein bisschen Eingewöhnungszeit brauchts aber schon, wenn man von einem schmalen Lenker kommt. Darum nicht zu schnell zum Rohrschneider greifen.


Sehr schön erklärt.


MissQuax schrieb:


> Standards, Standards .... - das hat so zu sein.
> 
> 
> 
> Du sollst dich doch beim Biken nicht vom Gefühl leiten lassen ... damit alles stimmt, passt, klappt, dafür gibt es Tabellen, Standards, Expertenvorgaben - von denen solltest du dann nicht mehr als 1 - 2 cm abweichen!


Das habe ich so nicht geschrieben. Man kann sich natürlich auch (zu kleine Räder (nach Gefühl)  kaufen und dann hier Threads aufmavhen wie: Wieso habe ich Rückenschmerzen, meine Knie tun mir immer beim Biken weh, u. ä. 


scylla schrieb:


> oh weia, plattformpedale hat's übrigens auch noch. jetzt bekomm ich bestimmt lebenslanges hausverbot im ibc


Plattformpedalen sind z. B. beim DH/FR sehr sinnvoll. Aber auch bei dr Auswahl der Pedalen kommt es wieder auf den Einssatzzweck an.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (30. März 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> ...so mancher CC Hobbysportler bei jeder Abfahrt aussieht als wäre festgefrorren auf seinem Rad...


Das habe ich geschrieben: Für Sicherheit/sicheres Gefühl bei Abfahrten sind breite Lenker hilfreich.


----------



## Schnitte (30. März 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Das habe ich geschrieben: Für Sicherheit/sicheres Gefühl bei Abfahrten sind breite Lenker hilfreich.



dir hat darin auch niemand widersprochen  es ist nur ein Beispiel weswegen ich mich persönlich auch bei meinem CC HT zu einem breiten Lenker greife


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (30. März 2012)

@scylla - Nachtrag
Hier habe ich das BBild gefunden. Wenn man steile Stücke bergauf fährt muss man möglichst kompakt das Gewicht nach vorne aufs Vorderrad bringen; da ist ein (zu) breiter Lenker eher hinderlich.


----------



## beetle (30. März 2012)

Was m.E. auch viel beiträgt ist der Sweep. Habe gerade einen 740er Syntace mit 12° Sweep verbaut. Ich will eigentlich nichts anderes mehr fahren. Der Sweep macht einen so breiten Lenker erst so richtig ergonomisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (30. März 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> @scylla - Nachtrag
> Hier habe ich das BBild gefunden. Wenn man steile Stücke bergauf fährt muss man möglichst kompakt das Gewicht nach vorne aufs Vorderrad bringen; da ist ein (zu) breiter Lenker eher hinderlich.



das wurde ja schon gesagt, zu breite Lenker sind bei sowas hinderlich. Allgemein ist ein zu breiter Lenker auch bergab nicht sonderlich sinnvoll...denn auch dabei muss man ja das Vorderrad entsprechend kontrollieren können  man muss eben die passende Lösung für sich selber, sein Einsatzgebiet und das Bike finden


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (30. März 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> ... selber, sein Einsatzgebiet und das Bike finden


Ja. Jedoch tenziell:
A. Vorliebe bergauf, CC, Wendigkeit, eher langsam - schmalerer Lenker.
B. Vorliebe bergab, FR/DH, schnellfahren, "krachen lassen" - breiterer Lenker.
Beides zusammen geht nicht.


----------



## scylla (30. März 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> @scylla - Nachtrag
> Hier habe ich das BBild gefunden. Wenn man steile Stücke bergauf fährt muss man möglichst kompakt das Gewicht nach vorne aufs Vorderrad bringen; da ist ein (zu) breiter Lenker eher hinderlich.



ich seh aber immer noch nicht, wo jetzt der große Unterschied zwischen Bergab und Bergauf liegt. 
Das mit dem (sinnvoll dosierten) Druck aufs Vorderrad gilt bergab gleichermaßen wie bergauf. Das Cockpit sollte immer, für beide Einsatzzwecke, so eingestellt sein, dass das möglich ist. Darum ja auch meine Anmerkung mit der an die Lenkerbreite angepasste Vorbaulänge.

Zu breit ist für alles schlecht, nicht nur für Bergauf.

edit:


Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Beides zusammen geht nicht.



das heißt, wenn ich ne tour mit bergab und bergauf fahre, dann brauch ich einen shuttelservice, der mir immer das entsprechende radl hinterher fährt?

zur erinnerung: es ging hier um ein AM ("alle berge"), darf man mit dem jetzt nur hoch- oder nur runter fahren? 

(hoch und runter fahr ich übrigens auch mit dem CC-bike, wenn ich nicht beides machen dürfte, bliebe ja schließlich nur flach fahren)

PS: ich hab dich nicht falsch verstanden, ich versteh nur die engstirnige einsatzzweck-philosophiererei nicht


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (30. März 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ... ich hab dich nicht falsch verstanden, ich versteh nur die engstirnige einsatzzweck-philosophiererei nicht


Natürlich kann man auch mit einem CC-Bike DH/FR-Abfahrten runterbrettern. Umgekehrt geht es mit manchen extremen FR-Bikes kaum -  deshalb schieben die DHler auch hoch oder nehmen eine Gondel. 
Z. B. 
http://www.mountain-bike-world.com/types-of-mountain-bikes.html

"Dont use these bikes to get to the top of a hill because you will have a hard time doing it."

Aber hier wurde nach Erfahrungen gefragt.


----------



## MissQuax (30. März 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Das habe ich so nicht geschrieben. Man kann sich natürlich auch (zu kleine Räder (nach Gefühl)  kaufen und dann hier Threads aufmavhen wie: Wieso habe ich Rückenschmerzen, meine Knie tun mir immer beim Biken weh, u. ä.



Und warum werden Leute, die sich einen (zu) kleinen Rahmen kaufen und damit rundherum glücklich sind (eben keine Schmerzen und/oder Störgefühle haben), gegängelt?

Das war doch Auslöser für die ganze Diskussion (meinerseits): da postet jemand einfach nur ein Bild von seinem Bike (mit dem er/sie glücklich und zufrieden ist) und bekommt dann - ohne daß jemand auch nur einen blassen Schimmer von den ganzen Rahmenbedingungen hat - gesagt: "Der Rahmen ist für dich zu groß/zu klein."

Und das habe ich dann als Besserwisserei betitelt und wurde dafür fast gesteinigt. Naja, fast.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (30. März 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Und warum werden Leute, die sich einen (zu) kleinen Rahmen kaufen und damit rundherum glücklich sind (eben keine Schmerzen und/oder Störgefühle haben), gegängelt?
> 
> Das war doch Auslöser für die ganze Diskussion (meinerseits): da postet jemand einfach nur ein Bild von seinem Bike (mit dem er/sie glücklich und zufrieden ist) und bekommt dann - ohne daß jemand auch nur einen blassen Schimmer von den ganzen Rahmenbedingungen hat - gesagt: "Der Rahmen ist für dich zu groß/zu klein."
> 
> Und das habe ich dann als Besserwisserei betitelt und wurde dafür fast gesteinigt. Naja, fast.


Falscher Thread: Das hier ist der Lenkerbreiten-Thread...


----------



## MissQuax (30. März 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Falscher Thread: Das hier ist der Lenkerbreiten-Thread...



Du kleiner Schlaumeier: Es war nur die Antwort auf deinen Post (Nr. 13) HIER im Thread!



Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Das habe ich so nicht geschrieben. Man kann sich natürlich auch (zu kleine Räder (nach Gefühl)  kaufen und dann hier Threads aufmavhen wie: Wieso habe ich Rückenschmerzen, meine Knie tun mir immer beim Biken weh, u. ä.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (30. März 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Du kleiner Schlaumeier: ...


... Du musst aufpassen: Nicht, dass ich Dir noch sympathisch werde...


----------



## Votec Tox (30. März 2012)

Merci für Eure sachlichen und interessanten Beiträge!

Verstehe natürlich welche Tendenz Du aufzeichnen möchtest,
mir ist auch klar, daß ein zu breiter Lenker nicht effizient ist,
aber das ist mir nicht so klar:



Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Ja. Jedoch tenziell:
> A. Vorliebe bergauf, CC, *Wendigkeit, eher langsam - schmalerer* Lenker..........



Ein schmaler Lenker vermittelt durch seine kurzen Lenkwege das Gefühl eines wendigen Bikes, klar in derselben Zeit schlägt man den kurzen Lenker mehr ein als einen breiteren.
Aber wenn ich langsam um irgend etwas herumzirkeln muß, dann kann ich dies doch mit einem breiteren Lenker kontrollierter, oder liege ich da falsch?
Zudem liegen zum Ausbalancieren meine Hände weiter außen, das ganze System kann mit kleineren Bewegungen besser kontrolliert werden.
Spezialfahrräder wie die Trialräder hatten schon immer sehr breite Lenker, als MtBler Ihre Lenker noch auf Schulterbreite absägten  das war mal total angesagt, die "Alten" unter uns werden sich daran erinnern...

Und zum Hochfahren, was wäre denn konkret der negative Effekt anstatt eines 680ers einen 740er Lenker zu fahren? Spürt man das bergauf? Eine 1m Segelstange ist schlecht, das ist klar 
Grüße!


----------



## MissQuax (30. März 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> ... Du musst aufpassen: Nicht, dass ich Dir noch sympathisch werde...



Gott bewahre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (30. März 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ein schmaler Lenker vermittelt durch seine kurzen Lenkwege das Gefühl eines wendigen Bikes, klar in derselben Zeit schlägt man den kurzen Lenker mehr ein als einen breiteren.
> Aber wenn ich langsam um irgend etwas herumzirkeln muß, dann kann ich dies doch mit einem breiteren Lenker kontrollierter, oder liege ich da falsch?
> Zudem liegen zum Ausbalancieren meine Hände weiter außen, das ganze System kann mit kleineren Bewegungen besser kontrolliert werden.
> Spezialfahrräder wie die Trialräder hatten schon immer sehr breite Lenker, als MtBler Ihre Lenker noch auf Schulterbreite absägten  das war mal total angesagt, die "Alten" unter uns werden sich daran erinnern...



Sehe UND fühle ich auch so! 

Fahre mittlerweile keines meiner CC-Bikes unter 700 mm (die Fullys ab 740 mm). Wenn dich dann mein erstes Bike (CC-HT) mit seinem 600 mm-(Leichtbau)Lenker sehe - fürchterlich! Wie kann man damit kontrolliert Trails fahren? Wird auch nur noch auf WAB und "Softie"-Trails eingesetzt.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (30. März 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Merci für Eure sachlichen und interessanten Beiträge!
> 
> Verstehe natürlich welche Tendenz Du aufzeichnen möchtest,
> mir ist auch klar, daß ein zu breiter Lenker nicht effizient ist,
> ...


Ich fahre selber ein speci SJ. Ich bin mal das Epic gefahren( Lenkerbreite 660 mm)

http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=61529&scid=1100&scname=MTB
Ein Freund von mir hat zum Runterdonnern das SX Trail (Lenkerbreite 750 mm)
http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=62041&scid=1100&scname=MTB

Das Epic war , wie ich  bereits geschrieben habe, super für CC-Einsatzzwecke, insbesondere auch zum langsamne Hochfahren und Herumzirkeln um Bäume /Kurven u. a.
Dafür war es bei rasenden Abfahrten eher labil.

Die gesamte Geometrie ist halt ziemlich unterschiedlich - und dem jeweiligen Einsatzzweck angepasst.


----------



## Schnitte (30. März 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man auch mit einem CC-Bike DH/FR-Abfahrten runterbrettern. Umgekehrt geht es mit manchen extremen FR-Bikes kaum -  deshalb schieben die DHler auch hoch oder nehmen eine Gondel.
> Z. B.
> http://www.mountain-bike-world.com/types-of-mountain-bikes.html
> 
> ...



und nun frage ich mich warum ich mit meinem Enduro/kleinen Freerider, welches eine Lenkerbreite von 780 mm hat eigentlich bergauf komme...komisch
ich leite es dem Bike mal weiter, damit es mich demnächst bergauf abwirft und brüllt: mein Lenker ist zu breit, benutze den Lift


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (30. März 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> und nun frage ich mich warum ich mit meinem Enduro/kleinen Freerider, welches eine Lenkerbreite von 780 mm hat eigentlich bergauf komme...komisch
> ich leite es dem Bike mal weiter, damit es mich demnächst bergauf abwirft und brüllt: mein Lenker ist zu breit, benutze den Lift


Das hat niemand behauptet, das Du das nicht schaffst. Es ist nur schwieriger, da der Einsatzzweck ein anderer ist - siehe auch meinen englischsprachigen link.


----------



## Schnitte (30. März 2012)

Ich denke da dreht man sich echt im Kreis.
Letztendlich wurden ja Vor- und Nachteile eine breiten und schmalen Lenkers genannt und nun sollte wohl der TE selber feststellen können, welche Unterschiede sich ergeben.
Über Geschmack lässt sich eben sehr sehr gut streiten


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (30. März 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> ...
> Über Geschmack lässt sich eben sehr sehr gut streiten


Eben nicht: Nicht umsonst verbaut Speci mit seiner jahrzehntelangen MTB-Erfahrung und sicherlich mehreren zehntausenden gebauten MTBs an CC-Räder schmale Lenker und an FR/DH-Räder breite Lenker.


----------



## scylla (30. März 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Ich fahre selber ein speci SJ. Ich bin mal das Epic gefahren( Lenkerbreite 660 mm)
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=61529&scid=1100&scname=MTB
> Ein Freund von mir hat zum Runterdonnern das SX Trail (Lenkerbreite 750 mm)
> ...



das finde ich total komisch, dass das SX Trail besser runter als hoch fährt, und das Epic besser hoch als runter. Liegt bestimmt nur an der Lenkerbreite 

Mach dir einfach in der Praxis mal den Spaß, und schraube an dein Epic einen breiteren Lenker (kürzeren Vorbau nicht vergessen!), und dann gehtst du mal damit fahren! Danach (!) kannst du hier deine Erfahrungen berichten und wir werden dir alle gespannt zuhören... äh... zulesen. 
Das, was du hier von dir gibst, ist graue Theorie, bzw. Vorurteile, die du bis jetzt in meinen Augen nicht mal vernünftig begründen konntest. Bin mal gespannt, ob dein Praxis-Vergleich dasselbe aussagt 

(Btw: zu deiner "Gewicht aufs Vorderrad"-These... mit einem breiteren Lenker und gleichem Vorbau kommt doch der Oberkörper weiter nach vorne und unten, da die Arme mehr gespreizt sind, einverstanden? Sollte dann doch mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad ergeben, sich also nach deiner Theorie eher noch besser zum Hochfahren eignen, wenn man extrem eng stehende Bäume mal außen vor lässt?)

PS: 


Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Eben nicht: Nicht umsonst verbaut Speci mit seiner jahrzehntelangen MTB-Erfahrung und sicherlich mehreren zehntausenden gebauten MTBs an CC-Räder schmale Lenker und an FR/DH-Räder breite Lenker.


wenn Speci das nach jahrelanger Erfahrung so macht, kann ich allerdings nicht mithalten 
Am besten ich verkauf gleich mal meine auf mich zugeschnitten aufgebauten Räder und begebe mich vertrauensvoll in die Arme des nächstbesten Specialized-Body-Geometry Shops, der wird sicher besser wissen, was gut ist 

Aber Danke für das tolle Argument. Made my day


----------



## Schnitte (30. März 2012)

und wir verneigen uns alle erfürchtig vor Speci...die Religion, die Gottheit, die einzige Marke des Radsports, welche existieren dürfte. Denn nur Speci macht immer alles richtig und kann jeden Menschen in ein Schema F quetschen. Juhu ein Hoch darauf 
so ab hier an bin ich raus, denn jetzt wird es nur noch albern. Mit engstirnigen Menschen zu diskutieren ist das gleiche als wenn ich ne Ziege zum Hochsprung animieren will


----------



## BerndausHolzII (30. März 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> @scylla - Nachtrag
> Hier habe ich das BBild gefunden. Wenn man steile Stücke bergauf fährt muss man möglichst kompakt das Gewicht nach vorne aufs Vorderrad bringen; da ist ein (zu) breiter Lenker eher hinderlich.


 
*Ladies, aufgepasst!*

Jetzt ist der Moment gekommen, an dem ihr es mit jemanden zu tun habt, der wirklich Durchblick hat. Bernd aus Holz, der Erste! Bernd Aus Holz erzählt euch jetzt was. Alleine dafür dürft ihr ihm dankbar sein!

Intellektuell geformt in der Kanalisation des IBC, dem KTWR. Seine körperliche Fitness hat er durch endlose Uphills in der Kölner Tiefebene gestählt. Neben dem Endless-Uphill ist seine wahre Profession jedoch das Downhill-Surfing. Ich sag nur: die weltweit bekannten rheinischen Frosthelmtrails. Alles S5-Niveau. Alles mit seinem Specilalized, Farbe rot.

Wenn Bernd aus Holz sagt, dass man mit einem breiten Lenker nicht Uphill fahren kann, dann ist das auch so. Keine Diskussion. Man muss sich beim Uphill in der rheinischen Tiefebene so weit auf den Lenker legen, dass die Breite einfach stört. Das sagt nicht nur Bernd aus Holz mit seinen Endless-Erfahrungen, sondern einfaches Nachdenken. Bernd aus Holz sagt nur: Geometrie!

Schade, dass ihr nicht selbst drauf gekommen seid. Da muss erst Bernd aus Holz der Erste mit seinem 57 Jahren und seinen weißen Jeans-Hosen aus der rheinischen Tiefebene kommen....in euer Micky-Mousy-Lady-Forum. Nur um euch zu sagen, dass man mit einem breiten Lenker nicht uphill fahren kann. Uphill geht nur mit Kurz. Und mit Kurz kennt sich Bernd der Vollchecker nun mal eben besonders gut aus. Euer neuer liebgewonner Freund.... der Bernd. 

So einfach ist das. Denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (30. März 2012)

@schnitte
... ich habe Speci nur als ein Beispiel angeführt, da ich deren Bikes selber kenne und fahre. Du kannst gerne bei Dir mehr liegenden Marken mit kompletten MTB-Angebot nachsehen: Du wirst dort sicherlich nichts anderes finden.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (30. März 2012)

Ach Du liebe Güte, jetzt ist tatsächlich der gescheiterte Rob wiederaufgetaucht - das war sicherlich nicht meine Absicht...
Edit: Schon ist er wieder weg...


----------



## mangolassi (30. März 2012)

Ich hab zwar keine Lust mitzudiskutieren, aber trotzdem eine Meinung und meine Erfahrungen.

Ich habe am FR/DH Bike 780mm/ 0 Rise, am AM/FR Fully 780mm/ 20 mm Rise und am Spass Hardtail 750mm/ 20 mm Rise.

Logischerweise fühle ich mich darauf wohl. Den Wunsch nach möglichst flachen breiten Lenkern hatte ich übrigens schon lange bevor es die gab. (Früher war wohl doch nicht alles besser) 

Ich bin 1,76, eher leicht und habe angeblich schmale Schultern. Da ich aber geradeso in Frauen T-Shirts Grösse L passe, werden sie wohl doch ganz normal sein. Ich denke das obere Limit bei der Lenkerbreite hängt mehr von der Körpergrösse als von der Schulterbreite ab. Am Anfang haben mir ganz schön die Arme weh getan mit dem breiten Lenker, aber das geht vorbei. Dafür hat man eben mehr Kontrolle und Druck auf dem Vorderrad.
Mein Freund ist ein Stück grösser und deutlich schwerer und hat alle Lenker 2cm schmaler als ich.


----------



## BerndausHolzII (30. März 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Ach Du liebe Güte, jetzt ist tatsächlich der gescheiterte Rob wiederaufgetaucht - das war sicherlich nicht meine Absicht...


 

Haste langeweile, Bernd? Musste hier auch noch die Frauen ärgern? Kriech doch wieder unter deinen moderierten Stein zurück. Du und deine Mischpoke. Und erzähl hier nicht den Leuten, was Mountain-Biken oder Technik ist.


----------



## MissQuax (30. März 2012)

BerndausHolzII schrieb:


> *Ladies, aufgepasst!*
> 
> Jetzt ist der Moment gekommen, an dem ihr es mit jemanden zu tun habt, der wirklich Durchblick hat. Bernd aus Holz, der Erste!
> 
> ...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. März 2012)

ich fahre jetzt schon ne ganze Weile einen 680er am AM... komme gut klar, am neuen Enduro hab ich einen 750er Lenker montiert mit sehr kurzem Vorbau, und bin begeistert 

Jetzt überlege ich, dem AM auch ein paar Zentimeter mehr zu spendieren, würde hier aber max. auf 720 gehen...

Meine Bürohuddel hat nen 560er Lenker, meine Güte DAS ist schmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (1. April 2012)

so erstmal danke an alle die mir mit erfahrungen und ernstgemeinten tipps geantwortet haben, der rest na ja lassen wir dass

so ich denke ich werde das ding mal probemontieren und ausporbieren und auf der vollen länge werde ich es eh nicht lassen, denke so bei 70-72 cm werde ich wenn dann enden.

also mal schaun und danke nochmal


----------

